# Sea Time, Ocean City Tip, review



## lprstn (Jun 5, 2010)

Somethings you may consider when you go to Ocean City, MD

Nothing is open (well not really) between Oct-Apr, its pretty much a ghost town.

Here is my Sea Time resort review...a diamond in the rough

I  just got back from a week at Sea Time resort in Ocean City, MD. It was a pleasant surprise. The building looked a bit worn from the outside, but once I got in the room I was like, "Wow, this is nice". We got a 1 bedroom which slept 6. There were 2 full-sized beds in the bedroom and a pull out bed. The beds were comfortable and the kitchen well stocked. It was a full kitchen with a small dining area with flat screen tvs and updated carpet/furniture. Our unit #208S had a view of the parking lot, but our balcony looked out to the beach. The pool was only open from 10am to 6pm and they are firm with it. A quick walk accross the street takes you to the beach. FYI the weeks from Memorial Day to the end of June are 'Beach Week' and tons of High Schoolers who graduated are there.


----------



## shar (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice quick review. Have you posted in the review section for people to read long term?  It would be appreciated.

Shar


----------



## kat818 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Seatime*

I'm thinking about exchanging into Seatime the first week of June 2013.The reviews are mixed.It's a three bedroom unit.what building and floor would  you recommend? Are they planning on any renovations before that time? Is it a terrible week to go because of the high school kids? Thanks for any info.


----------



## shar (Aug 10, 2011)

The first week in June will be fine at Seatime. They do not allow young kids to be there without an adult.  Staying in some motels may be a problem.

You do not get to choose the location of the unit. It is the unit that is spacebanked. The three bedrooms are located on floors 5 - 9. Most owners use their units so this is a difficult trade especially in  the summer season. 

Seatime is an older building but they do keep up inside the units. We own there and everyone who visits us during our stay comments on what a nice unit we have there. This is not a Marroitt type resort. It is typical Ocean City.

RCI should be able to tell you what unit you are assigned. If you have this I can tell you more about the location. Make sure you know if it is the North or South building.  If you want a three bedroom unit, I would grab anything you can get as all will be fine.

Shar


----------

